# Brianna Grapes



## rob (Aug 7, 2011)

Really excited we have only about 3 weeks till harvest. 

The Briannas are really looking good, this will be our 4th year of our one acre vineyard and should have a pretty good crop. 

Last year we had a small harvest and may have bottled to soon, ended up with acid sediment in the bottom of the bottles, but the flavor was out standing, much like a sweet Riesling. Have any of you had any experience with this new exciting white grape?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 7, 2011)

I had some Brianna wine Andy Farmer ( NE Vine Supply) brought to a meeting at my place last year from Nebraska. I was a nice wine, full of pineapple flavors. I have some clusters of Brianna this year and should have a pretty good crop on them next year. They aren't nearly as large of clusters as my other Elmer Swenson white varieties, such as the St Pepin, LaCrosse, Louise Swenson, Prairie Star and ES 6-16-30.


----------



## rob (Aug 7, 2011)

Grapeman, what brix are you going to harvest your Brianna at? one of the local winerys likes them at 18, last year we picked at 15 ( to soon), this year I would like to go a little higher. What are your thoughts?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 8, 2011)

Since I haven't picked any yet, I can't say from experience. I will try to get them to about 20 brix- more if possible. I go more by ripeness of the fruit than an absolute brix number. Monitor the brix, pH, TA and ripeness of the seeds as well as flavor. Using all those factors helps determine the best time. As the pH spikes from the low 3.4 range to going through the mid 3.5's and the TA getting below 7 g/L signals ripeness.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Aug 8, 2011)

Grapeman,
I read your reply about determining the ripeness of grapes. I remember reading something a while back about how the seeds give an indication of when to pick the grapes. I have some vines that are getting very ready to harvest. The varieties are Leon Millot and Buffalo and I live in West Central Ohio. I was wondering if you have any recommendations or suggestions as to the seed color or texture. I do have a refractometer that I am going to use to determine the brix also. Thanks for any reply!
Russ


----------



## grapeman (Aug 8, 2011)

Russ the Leon Millot will get to 26-28 brix and the seeds will get brown and taste "nutty" when they are ripe. Watch the pH and TA like I said above because you don't want them over ripe or will need to add acid. Buffalo is a lower sugar grape and will get ripe at about 20-22 brix.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks Grapeman, that makes so much sense.


----------



## Russ Stewart (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Grapeman for the reply. I checked my grapes with my refractometer.... the Buffalo was at 18 brix, and the Frotenac was at 16, and the Leon Millot was at 18. I will wait a little longer for the brix to get higher like you said. I netted the grapes last week to keep the birds out of them, so I am hoping for a good crop this year. Thanks again!
Russ


----------

